

WorkMonk Steals Rdio's Website Design - uptown
http://workmonk.com/

======
electic
Usually I am always arguing against people who claim some other site ripped
them off when, in fact, they were simply inspired but this is a pretty bad
one.

------
jmtulloss
It's already been taken down.

~~~
fuzionmonkey
Anyone have a screenshot?

~~~
phwd
Try the cache:link or you can see it here <http://cl.ly/IGd0>. Good for them
for being very quick with clearing up the confusion by taking it down.

------
uptown
Reference site: <http://styleboost.com/links/1628/>

